# 4.8 rating from a 5 start ride



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I did my first ride in another market outside DC ("greater MD") took one ride. He give me a 5 star rating. However, on the end of the week report, it said I have 4.8 stars


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber math. 5 = 4.8. Perfectly normal


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> I did my first ride in another market outside DC ("greater MD") took one ride. He give me a 5 star rating. However, on the end of the week report, it said I have 4.8 stars


what market was this?

and how do you know he gave you a 5 star rating?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

it was in the weekly report. i only had 1 ride in "greater MD" market that week. Either he give me a 4 star, or 5 star... there's no way i'll have a 4.8 rating


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

exactly what is "greater MD" market? there only the washginton DC and Baltimore market and Annapolis market that I know of


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

annapolis got changed to "greater MD"


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> annapolis got changed to "greater MD"


thought uber was banned from there
they pay more?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

https://www.uber.com/cities/annapolis

Uber "greater MD" base rate is 2.76 + $1.52/miles
Uber DC base rate is $2 + 1.02/mile


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> https://www.uber.com/cities/annapolis
> 
> Uber "greater MD" base rate is 2.76 + $1.52/miles
> Uber DC base rate is $2 + 1.02/mile


wow not bad at all


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

downside is less surges, and less ride request, however, you do get "longer distance" rides.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Trip= a trip= a trip. Matters not what the market or how much the fare is.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> downside is less surges, and less ride request, however, you do get "longer distance" rides.


 can we drive there with dc area approval or do we need approval for greater md?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

you need approval for greater md


----------

